# OBD I or II



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I have a 1995 200SX SE-R, and I have no idea if I have OBD I or II. Could someone please tell me which I have? Thanks much


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

obd II i beleive, my 96 200


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah, you have obdII


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

OBD 1, 96 was the first year to switch. If you don't believe me, go to autozone and ask for a free obd 2 scan. Or try to find an obd 2 scanner for your car.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

really? weird! i never knew that, thanks 
i guess since you can use the 95-97 ecu to be programmed by jwt and use the 95-97 wiring harness, i assumed it was obdII


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, I thought the same until I tried to diagnose a CEL. I wound up having to pay Pep Boys $20 to give me the trouble code. Also, I believe OBD 2 computers integrate antilock brake functions (or at least their trouble codes), my car has an entirely different computer for that.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> OBD 1, 96 was the first year to switch. If you don't believe me, go to autozone and ask for a free obd 2 scan. Or try to find an obd 2 scanner for your car.


thank you, i learn somthing new every day


----------



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

my car is a 95 Sentra and it's OBD II. Look for a sticker under the hood - it will tell you what OBD your car is. All the information that I have ever seen says OBD II starts in 96, but I decided to take a look for myself and my 95 is in fact OBD II - like I said look under the hood. 
And as for going to autozone and asking them - it doesn't work. If you go there for some rear shocks and say you have a 95 -they'll still ask you if you have a B13 or B14, but we all know that they stopped B13's in 94. They just go off info in thier computer...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

In my situation I asked them to do a free scan of my troublecode. They physically couldn't plug the obd-2 scanner into my car. Therefore, it was an obd-1. A internet search for obd-2 scanners for my car turned up nothing. Also, Raleigh does not concern itself with tailpipe emissions from pre-obd-2 cars, and mine always gets a pass.


----------



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

ok, first off it is possible that you have a obd-I. I was strickly saying that my 95 is obd II. Look under the hood. There will be a white sticker that contains all the info about the car. Here it will tell you what sys your car is running. It is also possible that you have a obd II ECU with a obd I plug. I believe the obd II plug is a 16 pin connector and the obd I is a 12 pin connector. Since technically obd II doesn't start until '96, there may be a difference between early '95's and later '95's - but I'm not sure. I do know for sure that my 95 is obd II, but I don't have a 16 pin connector, so it wouldn't hook up to a machine that is designed for obd II plugs. 

BTW - why do you need to know this?? if you have a CEL on, you know you can pull these codes from the ECU without any type of equipment right?? All you have to do is put the ECU in diagnosis mode and count the blinks of the CEL, then match those numbers that you get with the numbers in any manual (I think the codes are even posted up in the forums somewhere if you search) If you need help putting your ECU into diagnosis mode, just ask. 

I really don't know why you need to know what obd system your car is running - perhaps if you could pass the info - I could be of a little more help


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I was just curious as to what I had. I had heard both, it has obd one, no it has obd two. I was just trying to clerify which I had. I cannot look under my hood either, I got a new hood because my old one was rusted through.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

zero1dhd said:


> ok, first off it is possible that you have a obd-I. I was strickly saying that my 95 is obd II. Look under the hood. There will be a white sticker that contains all the info about the car. Here it will tell you what sys your car is running. It is also possible that you have a obd II ECU with a obd I plug. I believe the obd II plug is a 16 pin connector and the obd I is a 12 pin connector. Since technically obd II doesn't start until '96, there may be a difference between early '95's and later '95's - but I'm not sure. I do know for sure that my 95 is obd II, but I don't have a 16 pin connector, so it wouldn't hook up to a machine that is designed for obd II plugs.
> 
> BTW - why do you need to know this?? if you have a CEL on, you know you can pull these codes from the ECU without any type of equipment right?? All you have to do is put the ECU in diagnosis mode and count the blinks of the CEL, then match those numbers that you get with the numbers in any manual (I think the codes are even posted up in the forums somewhere if you search) If you need help putting your ECU into diagnosis mode, just ask.
> 
> I really don't know why you need to know what obd system your car is running - perhaps if you could pass the info - I could be of a little more help


This sight says that '95 200sx SER's were indeed cleared by CARB as obd2 compliant. Weird, I know mine is not, and other people on the forums don't have them either. Could be a toss up....

OBDII - On-Board Diagnostic's System - Does My Car Have OBD-II? The Connector and Communications.

Ok, SER.net says that only in 98 did the engine undergo emough emissions changes to be sold in Cali...
Charting the changes of the 200SX SE-R


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

If you have a 94 or 95 model Nissan my understanding is you might have either.
OBD 2 was required by 1996 but some manufacturers started installing it in earlier models to be compliant in all vehicles BY 1996.

Thanks for the tip about the white sticker under the hood. My 1995 20sx is OBD ll per the sticker and a I have a white 16 pin dash connector plug just like my 1997 Sentra sedan.

I heard somewhere the OBD ll dash plug connectors are white 16 pin and the OBD l is gray and maybe less pins??

Can anyone confirm? That might help people without their original hood sticker determine their system.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

*Gadgets are only cool when they work!*

We can all pull codes from the unit but I am getting to old, fat and lazy to want to lay upside down in the floorboard to take the cover loose, unbolt it and flip it around to do that. That's why I wanted to know so I can buy the reader instead. Knowing OBD 1 or 2 makes a difference so it will hook up and work correctly.

Plus, I LOVE gadgets, its almost Christmas and I have not bought myself a present yet! All in the spirit of helping pull use out of this economic slowdown. Ya, that's it!

Thanks


----------

